# Combination tire and shock pump



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

Does anyone have experience using a combination 2 in 1 pump for both tires and shocks? Something like

http://cgi.ebay.com/Buzzys-Cross-Pollinator-Shock-Tire-Pump-2-in-1_W0QQitemZ260024956011QQihZ016QQcategoryZ22691QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm sick of carrying both with me all the time, and figured I could save a few hundred grams of pack weight by using a combo pump.

I'm worried however that these pumps may be useless for pumping up tires, or shocks, or both due to the different requirements. It may also not be any lighter....

Shock. High pressure, low volume, micro adjustability
Tires. Lower pressure, high volume.

I'm using a Crank Brothers Power Pump and a Fox shock pump, and each weigh around 180 grams. Maybe I should look into a lighter pump???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

most people don't carry a shock pump around with them. Do you really need a shock pump in the middle of a ride?


----------



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

Fair comment. Yes I do like to have a shock pump with me at all times. Maybe I'm just overly anal, but I find myself playing around with shock pressures front and rear often during the ride. I've also had lost shock pressure a few times on really long rides, so was glad to have the pump with me.

To be fair though, the bike is new, and I am still getting it dialed in. Maybe that will change in time.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I do*



bhsavery said:


> most people don't carry a shock pump around with them. Do you really need a shock pump in the middle of a ride?


But yeah, same as the other guy. I'm still trying to find the sweet spot. I found it once, but lost it, and I have not figured out how to get it back. I hardly ever really use it on the trail.

I rode Pinecrest with Ogre a few days ago. It was a good thing I had it. I don' t know if it was the altitude, the cold or the super rocky terrain, but at one point, my Reba decided to start getting really stiff. I had to sqirt a bit of air out of the positive chamber and add a little air to the negative. That seemed to fix it. Really, I carry the pump, but it is so small and light, I forget it's there.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I stop fussing with pressure in my suspension after I get it dialed in. I do carry a 6.5" long Torelli Aria mini pump that weighs 64.4g. It works well but can take forever to fill a tire. It is a lifesaver though. Why not get one of each type?


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Serenity Now said:


> I'm using a Crank Brothers Power Pump and a Fox shock pump, and each weigh around 180 grams. Maybe I should look into a lighter pump???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Get Topeak Pocket Shock mini pump, it does not have gauge but it is much smaller and lighter than other shock pumps, ~80gr. 
Gauge would be nice but for adjusting basic shock and fork pressures on trail IMO it's not necessary (SPV pressure adjusting shocks and forks with +/- probably would require pump with gauges though).
Lame loaners on trail have complained about lack of gauge but they can carry their own pumps if Pocket Shock is not enough. :madmax:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks like the same basic design as the Specialized dual function pump I have. 

It works decently as a shock pump, not as well as a tire pump. Takes forever to do a tire. It works, but I ended up still preferrring to carry two different pumps, that both work way better. Now, the dual pump rides in the car just to have the spare in there. 

I'd not buy it again; it works, but not nearly as well as a separate pump setup, and certainly not as well as Specialized would have you believe.


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought a Barbieri Carbpocket, 53 gr.


----------

